# 2011 diesel milage



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

what are you guy geting for milage in the 2011 diesels


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

got a buddy that get 500 to the tank toolin around town and highway mix


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

got a buddy that didnt break 11 mpg on brand new up to around 3000 miles and he was easy drivin and 80% highway backforth to work/home. 

he traided it back in and drove home new dodge and now gets 15-16 mpg and loves it. 

oh ya and no urea system on his dodge. Thumbs Up


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

sweetk30;1300826 said:


> got a buddy that didnt break 11 mpg on brand new up to around 3000 miles and he was easy drivin and 80% highway backforth to work/home.
> 
> he traided it back in and drove home new dodge and now gets 15-16 mpg and loves it.
> 
> oh ya and no urea system on his dodge. Thumbs Up


11 mpg highway? Hmmmm. Not saying it's impossible, just saying improbable. Could be wrong, usually am, just ask my wife. But if I'm not mistaken, I believe the new dodge diesels are running DEF systems. Feel free to slaughter me if I'm off base.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Just made a 1200 mile trip with my 11 90% highway doing75 mph avg. I bobtailed half the trip and brought a 4500 lb trailer home with an 7600 lb truck on it and I avg 14.9 mpg round trip. Real numbers , the 11's get way better mileage then my LMM's. I'd buy another 11 in a heart beat, the nicest truck I have ever owned.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

BlizzardBeater;1300946 said:


> 11 mpg highway? Hmmmm. Not saying it's impossible, just saying improbable. Could be wrong, usually am, just ask my wife. But if I'm not mistaken, I believe the new dodge diesels are running DEF systems. Feel free to slaughter me if I'm off base.


he took it in to the dealer few times thay said nothin wrong. and it was drinking urea also.

his old 05 got better mileage than the one he got new. plus the truck quality was crap on the new one. cold weather bra was in house new and warm all night so nice and flexable to install in the am. took it out and 1/2 the clips broke off before he could get it on the grill.

then the rear bumper warning system worked 1/2 the time. the engine brake he couldnt hardly feal it work even with a trailer on the back.

then the rear bowtie emblem on the tail gate got water in it and looked like crap around 500 miles. so that was the last straw for him. the dealer didnt wana fix the fuel problems and he said o.k.

he went and looked at a new dodge and its been better ever since he traided in the gm.

and he knows how to drive as his day job is driving semi truck . so its not like he was foot to the floor all the time. he dont drive like that .

mabye he had a lemon but all i know is i road in the gm and the dodge and i liked the dodge better even tho i am a gm man for the most part. and the dodge had a LOT more leg room in the back seat of the crew cab over the gm.

last this is just chattin. not tryin to start a gm V dodge thread. so take it for what it is.


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a 2011 with 2300 miles on it now and I drive 70% city and I am getting 15.9 mpg... computer is saying 16.1 mpg but with me doing the math I get 15.9 so I guess we can call it 16 and be safe...


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Christ Id be elated with 11mpg


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

F350 ... plowing 13, city, 13.5, highway like 15-17ish


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

newlooklandscp;1303412 said:


> F350 ... plowing 13, city, 13.5, highway like 15-17ish


You are in the chevy section. He wants to know about the duramax


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

One of my buddies has a reg cab 2500 claims he gets 20 mpg highway out of it. I think it has 15000 miles on it or so


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

exmark1;1303833 said:


> One of my buddies has a reg cab 2500 claims he gets 20 mpg highway out of it. I think it has 15000 miles on it or so


I belive it. I got 20 on a trip 2 maine as long as I kept it under 67 mph...it dropped 2 about 16 @ 70 on cruse.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

My 2011 2500 gets 14-14.5mpg consistently, with a mix of around town and short higway trips... with a fairly heavy foot. 

Just got home from North Carolina on Sunday... 20.8mpg (on the dash, which I've determined to be very accurate) with the cruise on average of 75mph. On my trip down to NC, it got 19.9mpg, but I was driving a bit more aggressively... passing alot of cars, less time on cruise, 80+ mph periodically.

I agree completely with whoever it was that stated in their post that the LML's get better highway mileage. I had an '08 LMM before this truck, and the city mileage was identical at 14-14.5, highway was more like mid 17's or 18 if you really babied it.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

my 2011 3500 cc lb srw diesel around town averages 15 long highway driving at 75mph
gets 21.9 it has 8800 miles on it and keeps improving pulling a loaded camping trailer weighing in at 12400 lbs on a 200 mile trip it showed 14.2 mpg best damn gm diesel i have ever owned


----------

